# how do breeders make a living?



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't know of any breeders that do it right that can support themselves with it. It's a hobby that helps improve the breed most the time, with husbands or other income to live on. Mostly they can support their dogs only.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I know of 2.

The first had a kennel facility with about 20 breeding dogs there and 5 - 10 females fostered out. They had 2 - 3 employees for the kennel, plus 2 or more to maintain the grounds. They produced videos there so the grass and everything had to be pretty. They sold (lots of) puppies starting at $2,000 each and the kennel lost money every year. For 30 years. The kennel was supported by a mail order and online dog supply and DVD business. 

The second is where I got my puppy. They estimate they are losing $10K per litter of mpoos right now, but they are newer to the breed and establishing breeding stock. Not cheap. They have a thriving boarding, grooming and training business to pay the bills.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

By having jobs...

if you know anyone that supports themselves solely off the backs of their dogs then they're a puppy mill out and out (no matter the amount of litters they're producing!!)...Most of the reputable breeders I know have jobs that they work diligently while taking time out of their days to still be involved in the fancy.
(most of the professions I've seen are service jobs...teachers, nurses, groomers, etc.)

Now about expenses..."ideally" the price of the puppies would cover all of the expenses you just mentioned...but I know far to many breeders that don't come close to breaking even. 
Breeding is an EXPENSIVE hobby when done the appropriate way so breeders need to be dedicated to the breed as well as have a bit of a buffer when it comes to finances so they aren't relying on the puppies to keep a roof over their heads!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

OK: I am a breeder of red and apricot standard poodles. I MUST work two jobs. I am a full time teacher, have taught elementary school for 33 years! I also work in an after-school program four days a week. I also groom in the evenings as well as several weekends a month. I also handle some show dogs to help pay expenses! During the summer, I will teach summer school, work for a groomer, extend my own grooming practice, and pick up a few more dogs to handle. Last year, counting puppy sales, show income, and grooming, I still showed over a $5,000 loss!

Terry 
Farleys D Standard
"one must first build a house before he can paint it!"


----------



## dagger (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the answers. That makes sense. And now I have even more respect for those sensible and ethical breeders.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We have a renovation business, which thankfully has me at home being the office manager, so I can be with our puppies 24/7 when we have a litter. Our puppies make it possible for me to buy dogs from other countries, buy product, do health testing, and a lot of what we need to do with/for the dogs. But if we did not have the business, it would definitely put me in a position where the brakes would most definitely have to be applied on some of the plans we have. I have no idea how people can make enough money to only breed dogs, unless they have a questionable amount of dogs and litters and only use their own dogs to breed to.


----------

